# Dining table design



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am starting the design work (in my head, for now) for a new dining table. After a little research, I found the recommended dimensions for seating 8 (three on each side, a person at the head, and a person at the foot):

Width: 40 - 44 inches
Length: 84 - 96 inches

Does this seem reasonable? Just looking for a reality check before I get too carried away.

My other questions are about the base. I am thinking about a double pedestal base. Like this (but a completely different look :laughing:









How wide should I make the pedestals? How much room should I leave from the base to the end of the table to allow a person to sit at the head or foot?

Thanks!


----------



## bonehed (Jan 2, 2014)

The length seems reasonable to me. I'm an average build guy and I'd say I'm about 24 inches at the elbows when resting on a table while seated. Three of those is 72 inches and you want some breathing room in there between each person and at the heads of the table.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Typically I would say err on the side of larger rather than smaller, if you can fit the piece in your expected space at the larger dimensions. We just went from a 40x84 (ish) table to a 47x96 table and it's a huge difference. Far more comfortable for our family of five at the table when the leaves are out (64 inches) and quite comfortably seats 8 with the leaves in place. Our table at 84 inches wasn't nearly as comfortable and the extra width means we have more space for serving dishes, glasses etc.

In short, go big or go home.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with the other replies, go big. You should allow about 24" per person and at least 12-15" of depth, plus some room to put things in the middle. That easily adds up to 96" for length X at least 42" in width. As for leg room on the ends, At least 12" in from the end, or more if you want to stretch your feet.


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

I really like 42" for a table width, as it seems to fit everything that I ever need, and will fit into most rooms. As for length, that is for you to decide. At 5'10" 160lbs, I am quite comfy in 24" of space at the table hahah. I would say 84" minimum for an 8 seater(3 per side, plus head and foot of table)

Simon


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

whatalesyou1 said:


> How wide should I make the pedestals?
> 
> Thanks!


Any opinions on this?

Thanks!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry, I missed that. I would leave a full 2 feet, at possible at the ends. (probably not possible unless you're not putting leaves in the table...) I have no idea how wide to make the actual pedestals themselves as that's entirely an aesthetic thing and I'm not big on pedestal tables so my opinions will be skewed heavily in that direction.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

frankp said:


> I would leave a full 2 feet, at possible at the ends. (probably not possible unless you're not putting leaves in the table...)


Why do you say this would this not be possible?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would figure for the spread of the pedestal feet about half the width of the top. A general guide line is 12" on the ends, and if more it may be an aesthetic opinion. There are factors to consider in determining the spacing. I wouldn't go more than 24" (maybe less) if the table is 96" in length. You would want the clearance for a chair to fit pushed in.

















.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

whatalesyou1 said:


> Why do you say this would this not be possible?


Well, 2 feet at each end would be 4 feet, total, right. If you're making a base table (sans leaf) around 40-48 inches, that leaves no place for your pedestals. 

Assuming you mean a solid table of "full length" (96 inches) then it's a non issue. 

If you're thinking a table with only one leaf, say 20 inches, to get at your 96 inches then you're probably still okay.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

frankp said:


> Well, 2 feet at each end would be 4 feet, total, right. If you're making a base table (sans leaf) around 40-48 inches, that leaves no place for your pedestals.
> 
> Assuming you mean a solid table of "full length" (96 inches) then it's a non issue.
> 
> If you're thinking a table with only one leaf, say 20 inches, to get at your 96 inches then you're probably still okay.


I get it now! Thanks!


----------

